# Xfm Manchester lineup



## chio (Jan 30, 2006)

There's a few familiar names on the lineup for the forthcoming Xfm Manchester station. It's set to launch in March on 97.7. 

http://media.guardian.co.uk/radio/story/0,,1696677,00.html


----------



## chriswill (Jan 30, 2006)

I'll give it a listen.

I have been listening to key 103 for years so it might be hard to break the habit.


----------



## chio (Jan 30, 2006)

I've just found the launch date on *cough* another site - 15 March 2006. Most stations start testing three or four weeks prior to launch, so we'll be hearing Xfm's music (with no presenters) on-air some time between Valentine's Day and the start of March.


----------



## chriswill (Jan 30, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> I've just found the launch date on *cough* another site - 15 March 2006. Most stations start testing three or four weeks prior to launch, so we'll be hearing Xfm's music (with no presenters) on-air some time between Valentine's Day and the start of March.



Sounds even better, lots of tunes with no inane babble to interupt.


----------



## chio (Jan 30, 2006)

A station in Oldham called The Revolution have been running an interesting format for the past twelve months; Clint Boon (he of the Inspirals) was the head of music there and presented a mid-morning show. They've had all sorts of names popping through the door including Mani and Peter Hook. Sounds like Xfm have taken a leaf from their book - as well as taking Clint!


----------



## chio (Feb 20, 2006)

Xfm are now putting out tests with non-stop tunes on 97.7.


----------



## chio (Mar 14, 2006)

*bump*

This starts tomorrow.


----------



## chriswill (Mar 16, 2006)

After painstakingly installing a new stereo in my car today (Thats an arse of a job). I decided to give it a listen.


Sounds OK, I'll leave it on for a week or so and see if I can get into it.

Just put Clint Boon on now.


----------



## rosa (Mar 22, 2006)

Did anyone listen to Clint Boon's show last night? Was his gushing declaration of love for Danny McNamara not slightly disturbing? "He's so talented and so beautiful and i had to give him a hug before he went cos i love him..." ....get a fucking room...


----------



## chio (Mar 23, 2006)

I have to say that while a few of the evening and weekend programmes are excellent, including Clint's, the main daytime programming just doesn't do it for me. You know that when you turn it on you're going to hear either Orson, Embrace or the Ordinary Boys. Hopefully it's just because it's a new station and everyone's still finding their feet before they start playing a bit more variety, but it's still 96.2 The Revolution for me. Shame, cause the Xfm signal is far clearer than the Revolution one out across Cheshire!

Someone said the other day that they thought it was what Xfm would sound like if it was broadcasting in Didsbury - can't agree more.


----------

